# Colombian Tegu Success Stories?



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 3, 2013)

Not going to lie, I'm feeling a bit discouraged about my Colombian after reading all the negative things on the internet about them. Let's hear some success stories or myth debunkers!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 3, 2013)

Kodo has never once given any sign of aggression. He's never hissed, bitten, gaped, tail-whipped, or arched his back. He doesn't even feed aggressively. He gets along with my dachshunds and will even tolerate being licked in the face. My parents think he's remarkable. I take him out almost every day (depends on my work schedule) and from what other people tell me, Kodo is much more relaxed when I am holding him versus another person. When I first brought him to my herp society, everyone was impressed by how docile he was. I use Kodo for outreach work all of the time and frequently take him out in public on a leash. In over 20 years of keeping reptiles as pets, Kodo is the best herp I've ever had.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 3, 2013)

Okay I'm just nervous lol today I bathed Antonis, which went well, but when we went back in my room he made a run for it and I had to chase him down.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 3, 2013)

Does Kodo free roam?


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't have a lot of time to type right now, but I have two sweet adult Colombians.

One is Chester. I got him from SnakeCharmer in Cali who was looking for a good home for him. I've always loved photos of him. He is big and super dark. I got him as an adult, age unknown. He has traveled to schools and parties with me, my jr high students adore him! More laid back than many Arg's as long as you don't let him climb under furniture. If he's under something and you have to pull him out, he gets a bit cranky.

The other is Oreo. She was my first tegu back in 2006. I got her from a "rescue" that had a bunch of crappy animals. She was an import for sure, very huffy and tail whipped us, about 6-9 mos old prob. We put a lot of work into taming her. She can still get a bit pissy because we don't handle her like we used to. But she will come out the cage on our arms, eat on the kitchen floor, climb on us, walk around, hang out. She is just a bit more nervous and "busy".


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you for sharing! Is it simply a misconception, or perhaps because there seem to be more colombians so there are just more cases of nasty ones??


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 4, 2013)

Colombians are smaller, often prey in the wild, so they are faster. They climb, jump, run. So people think they are nasty, but they are sometimes scared, and fast. All that gets equated with a bad temperament by people who don't understand how to work with them.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 4, 2013)

So with proper care and handling, do you believe they can be as tame as an argentine?


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 4, 2013)

I believe that with proper care and handling, they can be tame Colombians. 

They are two different species so I like to treat them as such. The issue of dissatisfaction with tameness is when people expect Colombians to act like mini-Argentines. They just don't. They act like Colombians.  I think a lot of owners purchase them hoping to have stumbled across a smaller, cheaper version of the larger, more desirable tegu. But that isn't necessarily the case. The have different behaviors and slightly different care. I have seen great Colombians and nasty Argentines.


----------



## nepoez (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't really need my colombian to be very tame, but I would really like that he's not gonna be so shy that he can't move as long as I'm in his sight. I've had him for 2 weeks now and he would not eat unless I am really still or not in the room.. As long as I move, he will stop moving completely, which makes it hard for me to even watch him except for on a remote camera haha.. I hope this will change real soon.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 4, 2013)

Mine isn't shy really, but he seems to sleep nearly all day... burrowed


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 4, 2013)

_It can go either way, if you got a colombian expecting it to be tame as argentines you can easily be let down. Since like previously stated they are not the same, similar yeah but they have their quirks that a lot of people can't or don't want to deal with.

My first Colombian was named Spaz  for a reason. She was an import with the typical attitude in the beginning who went down hill pretty quick and gave me a crash course in tegu care including Vet visits and force feedings. As she came around the attitude did too but not as bad as before and after some time she became one of the tamest tegus I've had so far. And not just with me but with anybody and every situation I put her in. 

My current Colombian Mila on the other hand is 2yrs old and still skiddish. She'll come out of the enclosure on her own, let me pick her up, come to me and everything but she still has her days where she doesn't want to be handled. She'll hang out and do her own thing. When I go against that she'll posture, huff and move away from me, she'll let me pick her up (not with out some resistance) but she won't try to bite or anything like that.
That's just with me, I wouldn't trust her not to bite or dart off around someone else. Attitude and all I still love her though  and she's not going any where as long as I can help it. _


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 4, 2013)

My tegu is a baby right now, and he so far hasn't shown any sign of aggression. He doesn't even run from me when i get in his cage to move things around and what not. Would you say this is a good sign for his future temperament?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Mar 4, 2013)

_Only time will tell. _


----------



## JTV (Mar 4, 2013)

I have had my Columbian for about 8 months now, and I still can't touch or come near him unless I am completely still. He huffs, gapes, charges and bites if you move too close to him. However if I don't move he licks and climbs all over me. I must point out that all of this behavior is completely DEFENSIVE. I have never had any aggression out of him, he just does not like to be touched. Every animal is different regardless of how good you are to them. I think he was a wild caught (wife bought him for me as a surprise at the local pet shop), and I am pretty sure that he will never be dog tame no matter what I do. I have heard many stories exactly the same as mine. I just wear gloves with him 'cause I am tired of getting bit.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Mar 5, 2013)

When I am home and able to supervise, Kodo is allowed to crawl anywhere his tegu heart desires. I don't let him free roam is there's no one to watch him. He hates being pent up in his tank and paws at the glass to be let out. His favorite spot is curled up in my sheets and/or throw pillows.


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 5, 2013)

Today i took him in the bathroom to feed him. After awhile he came to me and i put him in my lap with his food bowl and he ate while i pet him!


Took him in the bathroom to handle him**


----------



## Dirkthejerk41 (Mar 10, 2013)

anyone else like to share?


----------

